# Sadie, 5 months old, tortie



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Sadie has her bags packed, and is ready to travel to the UK.

She's vaccinated, microchipped, and was booked to travel on 5th September, but her adoption fell through. She's good with other cats, and also with dogs.

If you adopt her, the only costs involved will be 75 towards her travelling costs.

Contact Impact Charity via their FaceBook page for more details.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a pretty girl sadie is._


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Sadie is a stunner , look at those eyes , hope someone gives this lady the love she deserves


----------

